# abandoned factory in Birmingham, do you know what it was ?



## King_cooper

Do you know was this was ?
I asked a few people and im told it was a old push Bike factory ???




172 by king_cooper1, on Flickr




171 by king_cooper1, on Flickr




170 by king_cooper1, on Flickr




169 by king_cooper1, on Flickr




168 by king_cooper1, on Flickr


----------



## DeeHants

Whereabouts is that? It's similar architecture to the BSA factory off the A45 to the north east.


----------



## perjury saint

*Not 100% sure but I think thats the old co-op furniture factory...*


----------



## humberchristop

This is Hercules cycle and motor company in Aston, Birmingham. One of the largest bicycle manufacturers in the world. founded by Sir Edmund Crane and his brother. Made Spitfire parts and items related to the first and second World War sold to tube Investments in 1946 and then eventually part of Raleigh in Nottingham in 1960

please post more pictures!

wow! I am into old bicycle history research and I collect Hercules bicycles!


----------



## John_D

humberchristop said:


> This is Hercules cycle and motor company in Aston, Birmingham. One of the largest bicycle manufacturers in the world. founded by Sir Edmund Crane and his brother. Made Spitfire parts and items related to the first and second World War sold to tube Investments in 1946 and then eventually part of Raleigh in Nottingham in 1960
> 
> please post more pictures!
> 
> wow! I am into old bicycle history research and I collect Hercules bicycles!


 
As Hercules Cycles came into being only in 1910 and the date above the 'Offices' door is 1899 then is this the old Dunlop factory that Hercules took over 1923/24 (Britannia Works) or another ex Dunlop factory that they acquired in 1929?


----------



## flyboys90

Amazing brickwork.


----------



## st33ly

It says co-op on the building. I know, I've been there and pass it quite a lot.


----------



## SeffyboyUK

Looks like that could be a good derp, anyone been inside?


----------



## mookster

It's the Co-Operative Furniture Factory.

Nothing much left inside most of it is burnt out, homeless people have been known to be resident inside as well.


----------



## humberchristop

HERCULES CYCLE AND MOTOR COMPANY HISTORY FROM MY BOOK

Founded in September, 1910 with a capital of just L 124.00 They produced 1000 bicycles in their first year from two rented rooms, assembling the cycle frames in the street.

And in 1923 with a revival in the cycle trade expanded into a new factory in Rocky Lane, recently vacated by Dunlop.

By 1929 the company had opened a new factory at Manor Hill, and provided employment for over 10,000 workers 

So, the question is:
Where exactly is this factory?

Rocky Lane or Manor Hill?

Hercules was the largest bicycle manufacturer by the 1930's and it's development was financed by the ploughing back of retained profits.


----------



## sleepless

Here's another post with internal photos:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=18828&highlight=belmont+row+birmingham


----------



## The Archivist

According to this page here, it's been many things: 


> It was the Headquarters for the Eccles Rubber and Cycle Company, and it housed rubber manufactory. By 1918 it was occupied by the Co-Operative Society, which used the premises to make underwear. In 1931 the factory was making pianos, and by 1941 bedsteads.



Seems both furniture factory and bicycle factory are correct.


----------



## mookster

Whatever it chose to be, now it's royally fooked!


----------



## wing nut

Hi all , new to all this , but took a few photos on Friday , loads of activity around .scaffold is up to stop it collapsing on top of the work guys] it doesn't look like the buildings going to be up for much longer !


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

wing nut said:


> loads of activity around .scaffold is up to stop it collapsing on top of the work guys] it doesn't look like the buildings going to be up for much longer !



You may be correct. However; the 2009 restoration plans had the outer walls being supported by scaffold, whilst the interior was gutted out and a steelwork frame inserted to support the Victorian exterior and the new interior build. Either the continued exposure to the elements, since the 2008 survey, has rendered the structure unsound or the developers have finally got up off their arses. I won't be holding my breath for a good outcome!


----------



## Derelict-UK

Just looked in your gallery Wing Nut, and going by this picture, I would say they are more likely to save it than demolish it, otherwise they wouldn't have boarded up the window frames (they haven't had glass for years).

Hope you don't mind me pasting your picture in!


----------



## themousepolice

there are at least 3 other reports of this place on here. full history included. its just off Curzon St in an area they now call Eastside (but to old time Brummies its know as Vauxhall) do a bit of searching on here and you should find all you need to know


----------



## themousepolice

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=18828#.USyH56KeOSo

this link should take you to a previous report


----------



## st33ly

Was it derelict before the fire does anyone know?


----------



## themousepolice

yes it was empty before the fire. incidently just behind the site over the waste ground is a canal tunnel, very long and straight (its correct name escapes me at this point in time) although not derelict or abandonded its worth a peek for those who like damp holes


----------



## wing nut

Derelict-UK said:


> Just looked in your gallery Wing Nut, and going by this picture, I would say they are more likely to save it than demolish it, otherwise they wouldn't have boarded up the window frames (they haven't had glass for years).
> 
> Hope you don't mind me pasting your picture in!



i'm honored 

be nice if they save it ..


----------



## wing nut

themousepolice said:


> yes it was empty before the fire. incidently just behind the site over the waste ground is a canal tunnel, very long and straight (its correct name escapes me at this point in time) although not derelict or abandonded its worth a peek for those who like damp holes


----------



## humberchristop

I love the brickwork in the Hercules factory and keep returning to these pictures to marvel at it. I sure hope it is saved. Question, are these buildings on the right part of the bicycle factory?


----------



## Ramsgatonian

DeeHants said:


> Whereabouts is that? It's similar architecture to the BSA factory off the A45 to the north east.



Oh, what I'd give to visit a BSA factory! I've been to the Ducati factory in Bologna, although that is very much operational!


----------



## st33ly

So had anyone been in and photographed it before the fire? Would be nice to see what it used to look like.


----------



## davetdi

love the stone signage ' offices' , 'workpeople and goods entrance' , so permanent compared to todays efforts


----------



## Happyshopper

Sadly it's more interesting externally than internally. I had a look a couple of years ago and didn't bother getting the camera out. I do hope it gets saved but the chances are slim IMHO.


----------



## zuluonefive

Wonderful polychrome brickwork, typical of its period. So many have been lost, lets hope this one can be saved.


----------



## danikm151

I've seen this place fall into disrepair whilst growing up. 

nowadays it's a hangout for teens drinking and for the homeless and random college art projects. according to the eastside development plans it will be knocked down when the canal is opened up. similar to the mailbox.

plans for the site keep on changing.

(sorry new to this site but love my local history)


----------

